# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Is it possible to beat a seat belt ticket?

## Philmanoman

I dont like the law...Id rather take my chances with it off.
That being said I was wondering if there were any good ways to fight a ticket.

Ive heard some valid cause of action arguments and jurisdiction ones too.Are these good methods or wind up getting you in more trouble?

They dont even have money in this city to repair bridges.One was recently closed and they said might not get fixed for like 2 yrs...lol.How long did they know this bridge was dangerous before closing it down.If Im going over a bridge that may not be safe...why would I want to have a seat belt on?

----------


## coastie

> I dont like the law...Id rather take my chances with it off.
> That being said I was wondering if there were any good ways to fight a ticket.
> 
> Ive heard some valid cause of action arguments and jurisdiction ones too.Are these good methods or wind up getting you in more trouble?
> 
> They dont even have money in this city to repair bridges.One was recently closed and they said might not get fixed for like 2 yrs...lol.How long did they know this bridge was dangerous before closing it down.If Im going over a bridge that may not be safe...why would I want to have a seat belt on?



According to this article, it is...

http://www.articlesbase.com/cars-art...et-644248.html

----------


## phill4paul

If you want to fight a charge then talk to a lawyer. If you want a lesser charge talk to the D.A. If you want to "beat" the charge then just tell the judge you'll do the time instead of paying the fines.

----------


## Philmanoman

Thanks for the replies...It sounds like its damn near impossible to beat one...Id like to get the whole law repealed rather than beat a ticket really.

Wanted to add...thought I might go into court and see if the cop shows up...then state that he is incompetent to stand trial as a witness against me...
Reason why,I know it might be frivolous,but on priciple the cop is a liar.He said its to help me out...but he marked "showed proof of insurance",when I did not.If he says I did then its his word against mine...so Ill be screwed there.

I thought this was a bit odd as well...When he came up to my window 1st thing he says "Im not a crooked cop I seen you didnt have front tags so thats the reason I pulled you over"...Then near the end of it all he sees a car(in which there was no way he could see a seatbelt)go by at 40 or so and says "see I woulda got him too cause he wasnt wearin a seatbelt".Just thought all that was weird.

I know some people on here know more about valid cause of action and jurisdiction...are these not wise avenues to go down?

----------


## Philmanoman

found this

http://www.aidoann.com/pickup-ticket/


any thoughts?

----------


## EvilEngineer

I honestly don't think the government has the right to stipulate common-sense things. Statistically studies have show that seat belts save lives.  If people CHOOSE not to wear them, either out of being lazy or not believing in the evidence, so be it.

It's natural selection at work, don't interfere...  we weaken our gene pool every time we save an idiot.

----------


## KCIndy

You could always move to New Hampshire.  I'm pretty sure NH is the only state without seat belt laws.

----------


## Krugerrand

Attacking the credibility of the cop is a terrible way to win.  Remember, in at least the first round of a court challenge, the cop is likely good friends with the court - he spends a good bit of time there.  They even schedule your case at his convenience.

Be prepared to pay for LOTS of legal challenges before a case could ever get high enough to overturn the law in the courts.  Appeals are not free.

----------


## Philmanoman

> I honestly don't think the government has the right to stipulate common-sense things. Statistically studies have show that seat belts save lives.  If people CHOOSE not to wear them, either out of being lazy or not believing in the evidence, so be it.
> 
> It's natural selection at work, don't interfere...  we weaken our gene pool every time we save an idiot.


yea because anyone who doesnt wear a seat automatically falls into the weak gene pool category...if it makes ya feel better about yourself,you go ahead and believe that.

----------


## Philmanoman

> Attacking the credibility of the cop is a terrible way to win.  Remember, in at least the first round of a court challenge, the cop is likely good friends with the court - he spends a good bit of time there.  They even schedule your case at his convenience.
> 
> Be prepared to pay for LOTS of legal challenges before a case could ever get high enough to overturn the law in the courts.  Appeals are not free.



I was sorta kiddin about challenging his credibility...although he did lie so Im not sure how credible he is.What about valid cause of action or this Pelttier guys case I linked above.Sounded like good arguements but Im not sure...in the end it was dismissed if its all true

Yea,I dont have the means or the knowledge to go all the way with fighting it,wish I did.Id imagine even if I had a chance to get far with it(not likely)theyd end up dropping it.

I really just dont understand the law itself(where does it derive its authority from)...legislating the risk out of certain actions...How many people have died as a result of not having 2 hands on the steering wheel?I know in driving school they teach you that...is it an actual law though?More impotantly though...how many people have died while wearing a seatbelt?Can your family sue if you are killed from wearing a seatbelt?

----------


## torchbearer

from my experience, a well connected attorney makes everything go away.
paying tickets are for people who don't have attorneys.

every single time my attorney has called to notify the d.a./mayor that we are waving the arraignment, they immediately start talking deal.

----------


## CCTelander

Talk to Marc Stevens. He beats traffic tickets all the time.

http://marcstevens.net/

----------

